# Mounter? Quills Lake Goose?



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

He is the one on the right side he isn't shot up at all except for a broke wing!


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

Bl will tell us


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

talkdirty2em said:


> Bl will tell us


haha yeah, he can just ask his grandpa (who has shot many species of every bird known to man)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Are you guys still mad that your buddy goosehunternd is still in trouble or what?


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

if i had the extra money i would definitely get it mounted!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I say no. You're white belly blue was way cooler.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I got to jump in here. I think it would need more than that to be a mounter. Take your money and buy some dekes. There's alot of birds out there that are wacky looking, save your money and wait for a true mounter.
just my two pennies


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

averyghg said:


> talkdirty2em said:
> 
> 
> > Bl will tell us
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice job raker!! We gotta hook up again in ND


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

nowski10 said:


> Nice job raker!! We gotta hook up again in ND


For sure! Man i haven't heard from you in awhile hows it going? Did you have a money field lined up for some MN hunting?


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya got a absolute money field for this weekend. Welter is coming up! U got a 612 licence?


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

nowski10 said:


> Ya got a absolute money field for this weekend. Welter is coming up! U got a 612 licence?


I did get a MN license but i cant this weekend we are combining corn like nobodies bizz so i am really busy driving truck. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

cool i wish they would get the corn off around here! Nothings off yet!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

well.................. i'll go with ya. haha :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Isnt the white on the feet from frost bite? Ive seen alot of lesser with it!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Horker23 said:


> Isnt the white on the feet from frost bite? Ive seen alot of lesser with it!


No white feet means they are an aleutian/brant/quill cross, one of the rarest birds of all time. I mean seriously, Bl's grandpa has only shot 3 of them so you know they must be rare!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Why don't you guys start leaving BL's grandfather out of these threads. Show some dam respect.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Leo Porcello said:


> Why don't you guys start leaving BL's grandfather out of these threads. Show some dam respect.


Thank you Leo. You guys act like a bunch of little kids sometimes. Grow up.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'd say it is definitely caused by Leucism.

Whether or not to mount it is completely up to you. Guys mount birds for different reasons. If you're looking to mount it for no other reason than the 'trophy' factor of shooting a leucistic goose...I personally wouldn't mount it. There's not enough abnormality there IMO. Slight effects of leucism are fairly common.


----------

